# wood for deck and deck bench



## Philphine (Apr 12, 2009)

a question about deck wood quality i guess

i've been working on a deck for a while and i'm finally getting toward the end. part of what i did was make a raised section that is like an outdoor sectional couch or banquette(sp?). it seemed smart since as i lay down decking i end up with furniture too.


so i'm wondering if i should try to get a better grade of decking for the furniture part. i'm just using the standard grade for the walk around part, but i wondering if maybe a better grade, or even that synthetic type wood would be better for the seating. i'm thinking less chance of splinters.

i've been holding off on the bench part till i decide. using the standard grade would let me finish faster just because of cost, but i been working on it for a while so i can wait if y'all think it might be worth buying better wood for the seats. thanks for any help.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2009)

Better wood for the seats is always a good precaution to ward off splinters. The new composite materials need plenty of support, so ask before you build.You would not want to have your seat saggin would you?


----------



## Philphine (Apr 12, 2009)

ok thanks. i'm going to stay away from the composite then i guess. i went 16 on center for the flooring part, but went some wider on some parts of the seating part.

i should have added that i mean to make some cushions eventually, but i'm thinking like just after rains and/or if i don't have cushions on (part of the appeal of this too is the furniture can sit there and not be stolen). i'll still try to move up the scale as far as i can afford for the seating, though.

thanks again.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 12, 2009)

I would go with teak myself.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello Philphine:
My deck has all new type treated lumber. Wherever it needed to be smoother we sanded and painted the wood; fact is, it is all painted. It is amazing how much latex paint fills and smooths wood.
Glenn


----------

